# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Teachers & Professors >  Making a decision on a automation program for STEM and makers

## cro_geoffrey

Please help to fill in a short questionnaire as the below:
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfDi6UU8ABMD_Bp3Mmv7RlXfAtwFJIu55Hdbm6SM61b  onlRRg/viewform

My school wants to develop a automation program recently, so they want to obtain some information from some experts like you guys to make a conclusion, Thanks a lot :Big Grin:

----------


## JordanAvery

Really nice project and good questions in the questionnaire. Doing it right know.

----------

